# How to fish beads



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Going to be heading up to chase some chrome this weekend. Bought some trout beads figuring I would try these in case my normal tactics don't work. Plus I like trying new things. Couple quick questions for you. Do you bottom bounce beads or do you float beads under a bobber? Also, how do you stop your bead a couple inches from your hook. My guess would be with a tooth pick but these holes don't really look that big. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

i bobber fish beads. im guessing you could bottom bounce them but i assume the weight of the bead would make it fall directly to the bottom which isnt really what you want.

some people use toothpicks to secure the bead but i tie mine inline. run your line through the bead twice and then run the tag end through the loop created by the line about 6 times and cinch it down. make sure to leave enough tag end to tie on your hook.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

cool thanks. that's kind of what I was thinking, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

How to's, pictures and source for jillions of different beads:
http://glsteelheadco.com/home/


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

There are a lot of ways to keep your bead in place above the hook, I like using the Pegz, they are a silicone toothpick like item that makes it possible to slide the bead up or down. There are a lot of users that do not like to "tie" the bead on as they feel it gives you one more weak spot between you and the fish, and I tend to agree. If you go to the dollar stores you can sometimes find those soft bristle scrub brushes with the same type of silicone and they will also work fine, a supply of half a life time in one brush.
The MDNR has finally realized that beads are a legal way of fishing, provided that the user keeps the bead a reasonable distance (read 1-2") above the hook. 

D


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

You can bounce trout beads just fine. They are made/designed to float in current at a similar rate as a real egg. If you're worried at all, lighten up your lead a bit. I've tied mine inline all fall and haven't had a problem with break-offs on leaders as light as 6lb. All fish but a few this fall, have come on a bead for me. Coho, skams, fall steelhead and LRB's. I run mostly the 8mm, but will be trying the 10mm this spring. Good luck!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------

